# Gated communities and no code, follow someone in?



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Ok so I often get a pick-up request to a gated community and the rider never sends the code.. maybe like 1 out of 4 do.. So I get there and start the 5 minutes or I'm gone timer..

There are 2 reasons I don't just follow someone in..

principle

and not wanting to be a ******. Which kind of creates a certain irony to the situation.

I feel you know you live in a gated community and you should communicate with me and text the code. Or be out at the gate. So, I'll text to ask for the code after 3-4 minutes. You have 1 minute to reply or I'm gone.

I also don't like to follow people in that have opened the gate (sometimes I do, not always) it's makes me feel ******y.

How do you feel about it?


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

I will call for a code as a good faith effort if they have a passenger rating that wouldn't get a driver deactivated.

Mr 4.6 and below, Mr non tipper, late show, bad smelling, attitude etc etc can be on point with that code, or pay me 4.00 as I drive off for a coffee.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Hasn't happened yet, but if I need a code to get in, I would call the rider for it, and if they don't quickly respond, cancel the ride. They should know the driver needs the code to get in, and my job is to drive people, not to solve puzzles or MacGyver my way to their house.

I wouldn't tailgate another car to get in, since the gate could close and hit my car.


----------



## Dan L (Sep 15, 2015)

I had one PAX call me in a gated community. It was his girlfriend's house and they wanted to head out. They were really nice though. I came in and there was nobody there. Usually, a security guard is there to let people in. The PAX had to drive his own car down to the gate and press a button in the car to let me in. It didn't open from the house. At that point, if you can drive, why Uber?!


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

If you don't find your passenger and need the code to get out of the complex once inside then following someone in could possibly end badly.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

If I drive up to a gate and the pax has not already called/texted me with the code I cancel. "bad address" and move on.

just getting thru the gate at some communities can take 5-10 minutes depending on how many cars are in the "visitor" line.

We don't have a last name to give the guard, or even an accurate address in many cases... so why bother?

Like most things "Uber", so not worth it.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Most gated communities allow the gate or barrier to open for just one vehicle at a time.

You can risk damage to your car by trying to tailgate.

My advice is just do not chance it - get the gate code - or get the PAX to come to you.

Also once inside (we all know this) the building numbers are very hard to find - even when the PAX says 'I am in building 7'


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I used too, but I had a pax that got pissed off from me violating the sanctity of his gated community, so now I park in the waiting area or by the leasing office and text that I'm outside the gate. If they want to text me the code, they can do so. If they don't, they gotta hoof it out.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Run of the mill, no-gate apartment complex: $400/mo.
High-security, pool, recreation center, trash valet, gated apartment complex: $800+/mo.

You're paying extra for the stupid 4-digit access code gate. Why in the hell would you want me to break the sanctity of your precious gate to pick you up?
The chances of me coming back here are slim to none, so out with the code - you can change it later, anyway. Or, walk it out.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Run of the mill, no-gate apartment complex: $400/mo.
> High-security, pool, recreation center, trash valet, gated apartment complex: $800+/mo.
> 
> You're paying extra for the stupid 4-digit access code gate. Why in the hell would you want me to break the sanctity of your precious gate to pick you up?
> The chances of me coming back here are slim to none, so out with the code - you can change it later, anyway. Or, walk it out.


Damn, you got cheap apartments in D-Town. They all have gates here. Some have razor wire. I don't know if that's to keep people out... or in.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

'Hi, I'm at the gate of ****, is this correct?' <text>. Start timer..

I always add ' is this correct' to any text of this nature otherwise the pax will often read it as 'hi, i'm at ****, hurry up'.

The fact that pax never text info in advance in these situations speaks volumes about what sucks about being an uber driver.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

IckyDoody said:


> 'Hi, I'm at the gate of ****, is this correct?' <text>. Start timer..
> 
> I always add ' is this correct' to any text of this nature otherwise the pax will often read it as 'hi, i'm at ****, hurry up'.
> 
> The fact that pax never text info in advance in these situations speaks volumes about what sucks about being an uber driver.


They often don't with pizza delivery either. The difference being I'm a lot more motivated to get to them since I get a tip 95% of the time.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

They are all over the place in Durham, especially in the student housing. I'll follow cars in (those gates are open plenty long enough to do so & you exit with no code). I'll also wait at the gate & text them. They can walk to the gate of they can't give me a code. 

No one ever gets me the code. 

A lot of the student housing ones work with a card swipe - I leave plenty of folks at the gates because they forgot their card and can't open them.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

If I don't get the gate code with the call, I'll try a few standard codes before I call the pax. I can get into about 75% of gates just trying a few obvious codes.

You'd be surprised how often #1234 works.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> I used too, but I had a pax that got pissed off from me violating the sanctity of his gated community, so now I park in the waiting area or by the leasing office and text that I'm outside the gate. If they want to text me the code, they can do so. If they don't, they gotta hoof it out.


Wow what a prick.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Shit am I the only one who would follow someone in, no hesitation especially since most gated communities have shit for cell service as many are in the hills and they all have the money to keep the city's from adding those cancerous cell towers. If that gate is open, I'm in.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Yea I do follow someone in sometimes but usually I'll get an address like 1920-1960 So-and-So Road.. at that point I'm not going to creep through looking for you. I'll wait and collect $4 which is better than taking your ass across the street to Burger King for $2.40.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Dan L said:


> I had one PAX call me in a gated community. It was his girlfriend's house and they wanted to head out. They were really nice though. I came in and there was nobody there. Usually, a security guard is there to let people in. The PAX had to drive his own car down to the gate and press a button in the car to let me in. It didn't open from the house. At that point, if you can drive, why Uber?!


Um, why do you care? Do you want less money lol

Also, they could be going for drinks (hence, being responsible). You sure this whole Uber thing is working out for you, bud?


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Send the code or have your ass at the gate OR get left.


----------

